# Control remoto de Portón Eléctrico emite baja señal



## bolla (Jul 31, 2017)

Buenas, tengo para reparar un control remoto de un portón eléctrico (corredizo) y no pude encontrar la falla que tiene. Los pulsadores andan bien, al oprimirlo el led se enciende pero transmite muy baja esa señal al receptor del portón (Tengo que pegar al receptor el contro). 

El receptor anda bien porque con el otro control, el portón, abre normalmente. Tengo bastantes herramientas porque estoy estudiando mecatronica, tengo idea de algo, conozco todos los componentes. Las pilas andan bien, aparte el led rojo (no infrarrojo) enciende al presionar el pulsador.

Muy emocionado de hacer mi pregunta despues de 1 año en el foro. ...


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 1, 2017)

si funciona cuando lo acercas y la batería es nueva y esta bien.... es que el problema lo tendrás en la parte del amplificador RF, busca algún filtro sea de tantalio smd o electrolítico smd discapacitado, o algún transistor smd en fuga, o una soldadura fría.....saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 1, 2017)

Foto del desganado?


----------



## Isander14 (Dic 21, 2021)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el grupo y un tanto ignorante ocupo de su ayuda. Resulta que cambie mi portón por uno de metal y tengo problemas de recepción con el control. Solo abre de muy cerca. Vi unas antenas amplificadoras pero solo hay de 433mhz y creo mi motor trabaja a 315mhz mi pregunta es hay alguna otra forma de ampliar la señal o esa antena me servirá? O algo que recomiende.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2021)

Primero trataria de ajustar la frecuencia, quizas esté un poco corrida, y no capte, sino de cerca.

Qué conocimientos y herramientas tienes?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 21, 2021)

Mmmm un alambrito de cobre desnudo como antena ?
16cm


----------

